# I now know why field archery has died!



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

I got to shoot my first field round ever today and I must say the place I shot was beautiful and the hardest place to shoot Ive ever been. I completely enjoyed myself today I shot with friends so they showed me the ropes and the 3 of us were only 3 points apart at the end of the day. The place we shot is on the side of the mountain so almost every shot required bubble work and yardage management. For an old guy I did ok but I now understand why this sport has died..........its simply way to hard for the average guy!!!! The dedication to play this game well would have to be extreme, first off there's 112 shots you better be in shape, then there's the yardage from 20 feet to 80 yards, depending on location it could be incredibly hard, then there's the focus necessary for 5 hours of shooting, beyond all that there's the precision required to make every shot nearly perfect with no chance of accidentally hitting anything and no excuse for anything less than perfection. This venue truly will quickly separate those that can and the pretenders. I think this would be great practice for 3d or any other venue for that matter because it forces you to aim and aim and aim. Wish I was exposed before 55 but now that I have been I'll look for more places to play. This means I really need another bow if I'm going to play and probably some nanos etc...... man I think I'm going to need another job Mark


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

SNAPTHIS said:


> I got to shoot my first field round ever today and I must say the place I shot was beautiful and the hardest place to shoot Ive ever been. I completely enjoyed myself today I shot with friends so they showed me the ropes and the 3 of us were only 3 points apart at the end of the day. The place we shot is on the side of the mountain so almost every shot required bubble work and yardage management. For an old guy I did ok but I now understand why this sport has died..........its simply way to hard for the average guy!!!! The dedication to play this game well would have to be extreme, first off there's 112 shots you better be in shape, then there's the yardage from 20 feet to 80 yards, depending on location it could be incredibly hard, then there's the focus necessary for 5 hours of shooting, beyond all that there's the precision required to make every shot nearly perfect with no chance of accidentally hitting anything and no excuse for anything less than perfection. This venue truly will quickly separate those that can and the pretenders. I think this would be great practice for 3d or any other venue for that matter because it forces you to aim and aim and aim. Wish I was exposed before 55 but now that I have been I'll look for more places to play. This means I really need another bow if I'm going to play and probably some nanos etc...... man I think I'm going to need another job Mark


Welcome to the family! :wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I must say, I just don't see it as being as hard as SNAPTHIS describes it.

I'm 59, with a serious disability (some days I can't trust myself to walk the field course) but I still try to shoot a 28 target round at least once a week. More often if I'm up to it. And...I shoot barebow recurve. I'm holding 41-42 pounds on my fingers at full draw and using an unsighted aiming system I developed myself. I don't shoot close to what the free style compounds are doing, but that doesn't detract from the challange or the enjoyment. I intend to continue shooting field as long as I am physically able.

Dave


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

SNAPTHIS... You got it, very well written. All that stuff is what makes it so great. You gotta be is some kind of shape, you gottta use what's between your ears, you gotta shoot a good shot or it shows, and of course... ya gotta have another bow!


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree that it's not EASY, but it's only as hard as you make it on yourself. What I mean is how much pressure you put on yourself to shoot "perfectly". Some folks would be happy to shoot a round without a miss, for example, while others are upset if they get more that a handful of "4's". Some are just happy to complete the course. Some just enjoy the scenery, exercise, camaraderie, outdoors and the scoring is icing on the cake.

Whatever your goals are, make them realistic. Mine is simply to continually improve with every shoot. 

"Success is the continuous progression towards the achievement of a worthy goal."


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed your first venture into Field archery. Yes, it's a challenge. But frankly, all forms of archery...Field, FITA, 3-D, Bowhunting require time and effort to become proficient. Just depends on your goals. Make them realistic and enjoy!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

It was good to see SNAPTHIS out on a field course finally...he sure did pick a tough one to start on though. For those of you who haven't ever heard of New River Bowhunters in Galax Va let me tell you it is one of the toughest 5courses I have ever had the pleasure of shooting...I hope we have added another to our ranks...Mark...once hunting season is over, if you want to shoot let me know...I will have the range at Stick and Wheel in shootable shape quickly once we're able to get back on there...Its not quite as tough as New River, but it is challenging...


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

SNAPTHIS said:


> I got to shoot my first field round ever today and I must say the place I shot was beautiful and the hardest place to shoot Ive ever been. I completely enjoyed myself today I shot with friends so they showed me the ropes and the 3 of us were only 3 points apart at the end of the day. The place we shot is on the side of the mountain so almost every shot required bubble work and yardage management. For an old guy I did ok but I now understand why this sport has died..........its simply way to hard for the average guy!!!! The dedication to play this game well would have to be extreme, first off there's 112 shots you better be in shape, then there's the yardage from 20 feet to 80 yards, depending on location it could be incredibly hard, then there's the focus necessary for 5 hours of shooting, beyond all that there's the precision required to make every shot nearly perfect with no chance of accidentally hitting anything and no excuse for anything less than perfection. This venue truly will quickly separate those that can and the pretenders. I think this would be great practice for 3d or any other venue for that matter because it forces you to aim and aim and aim. Wish I was exposed before 55 but now that I have been I'll look for more places to play. This means I really need another bow if I'm going to play and probably some nanos etc...... man I think I'm going to need another job Mark


You read my mind,but I must be a sucker for punishment.I'm going to go ahead and do it anyways.
Nothing to loose,everything to gain.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

SNAPTHIS said:


> I got to shoot my first field round ever today and I must say the place I shot was beautiful and the hardest place to shoot Ive ever been. I completely enjoyed myself today I shot with friends so they showed me the ropes and the 3 of us were only 3 points apart at the end of the day. The place we shot is on the side of the mountain so almost every shot required bubble work and yardage management. For an old guy I did ok but I now understand why this sport has died..........its simply way to hard for the average guy!!!! The dedication to play this game well would have to be extreme, first off there's 112 shots you better be in shape, then there's the yardage from 20 feet to 80 yards, depending on location it could be incredibly hard, then there's the focus necessary for 5 hours of shooting, beyond all that there's the precision required to make every shot nearly perfect with no chance of accidentally hitting anything and no excuse for anything less than perfection. This venue truly will quickly separate those that can and the pretenders. I think this would be great practice for 3d or any other venue for that matter because it forces you to aim and aim and aim. Wish I was exposed before 55 but now that I have been I'll look for more places to play. This means I really need another bow if I'm going to play and probably some nanos etc...... man I think I'm going to need another job Mark


addicitng, isn't it ?! i purchased 2 bows last year !!!


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

*Well said!*

Just be glad you found it at 55. Field rejuvenated my desire to improve and has made 3D almost boring. I didn't find it until 59 and like Dave T. I shoot baebow recurve, 46# on my fingers and go to the gym 4 days a week just so I can compete. Welcome to the group. 

Once you get set up, try some FITA outdoor target and 900 rounds!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Glad you enjoyed your first venture into Field archery. Yes, it's a challenge. But frankly, all forms of archery...Field, FITA, 3-D, Bowhunting require time and effort to become proficient. Just depends on your goals. Make them realistic and enjoy!


Glad ya liked it. Bring a friend next time. I am 66 and still am making it around the field ranges here. Have had one shouldar op and one back op so i am all fixed up for now. If I get to where iI cain't make it around the outdoor field coarse i will take it to the indoor ranges. I have no problems with the way the field ranges are shot and set up today. A lot of folks want to change the way its shot and that is not gonna be good for the field shooters. AC


----------



## henman (Dec 26, 2005)

psargeant said:


> It was good to see SNAPTHIS out on a field course finally...he sure did pick a tough one to start on though. For those of you who haven't ever heard of New River Bowhunters in Galax Va let me tell you it is one of the toughest 5courses I have ever had the pleasure of shooting...I hope we have added another to our ranks...Mark...once hunting season is over, if you want to shoot let me know...I will have the range at Stick and Wheel in shootable shape quickly once we're able to get back on there...Its not quite as tough as New River, but it is challenging...


I have never shot the New River course but I did get to shoot the Stick and Wheel course that Pat built and really enjoyed it. Pat is a top notch host and a good shooter. Hope everyone that can will support him.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for the words of encouragement henman...I hope to see you around again next year...


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

alot of guys dont shoot it b/c it separate the good shooters from the hack jobs right away!


----------

